# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Cration d'un jeu, quel Game Engine ?

## Invit

Bonjour  tous,

je code depuis pas mal de temps en C++ et j'aimerai (avec un ami) me lancer dans un projet de jeu 2D assez consquent et pour ce faire, on aimerai utiliser un game engine mais on a aucune ide duquel choisir, on a regard :

-Unity qui a l'air juste parfait, si ce n'est qu'on ne peut pas utiliser le C++ avec Unity (en tout cas, je sais pas faire, si vous savez, ce serait une aide assez consquente)
-Cocos2d-x, qui a l'air pas mal, on regarde un peu comment il marche pour le moment, on a des erreurs avec cmake, etc etc
-Torque 2D, on a toujours pas compris comment il fonctionne donc on le laisse un peu tomber


Voila, si jamais vous pouvez nous aider, merci d'avance =)

----------


## jblecanard

Hello !

Est-ce que vous avez tudier SDL ?

----------


## Invit

Yep mais la SDL ne possde pas de classes il me semble  ::roll:: 

L'ide est de prendre un game engine pour nous permettre une organisation au niveau des textures, sons etc etc au lieu de nous contenter d'une library, 'fin c'est comme a que je conois les choses

----------


## jblecanard

Il y a aussi SFML que j'ai oubli de citer dans mon post et qui pour le coup est vraiment oriente C++ (avec des classes comme tu dis  ::mrgreen:: ).

Le truc c'est que les game engine en C++, les vrais les gros, complets, sont souvent orient 3D, justement car le C++ a t choisi pour tenir le choc des performances demandes par un tel jeu.

----------


## Invit

Ont a aussi voqu la sfml mais encore, ce n'est qu'une library et non un game engine  ::roll:: 
Au final, est ce qu'un game engine 3D peut cracher de la 2D ? Parce que si oui, autant prendre un connu qui peut rpondre  ce que l'on veut, sinon, va falloir creuser

----------


## JolyLoic

Le terme game engine parat un peu vague pour moi, et peut recouvrir des tonnes de choses diffrentes... Tu pourrais prciser ce que tu en attends ?

----------


## Invit

> Le terme game engine parat un peu vague pour moi, et peut recouvrir des tonnes de choses diffrentes... Tu pourrais prciser ce que tu en attends ?


En fait, ce que l'on attend, c'est un soft qui nous permettrai de pouvoir nous organiser niveau textures, sons, code etc etc pour pouvoir mieux avancer dans notre projet.
On aimerait aussi qu'il puisse grer les animations, les hitboxs, 'fin tout ce qu'un game engine gre en fait (sauf si on est totalement  100%  ct de la plaque niveau game engine)

----------


## ternel

Il y a plusieurs genres de "choses" qui peuvent tre utilises pour faire un jeu.

Les bibliothques techniques, comme la SFML, la SDL ou boost.asio, sont des composants de code permettant d'accder facilement  un type de matriel (ici, l'cran ou le rseau).
Les bibliothques d'abstraction "simples" _(c'est mon mot...)_, comme Bullets fournissent des briques pour traiter une partie d'un jeu (les collisions, par exemple).

Les moteurs de jeux, comme UnrealEngine, ou stratagus, sont un ensemble cohrent de bibliothques, mais sont penses dans un but prcis.
Ainsi, UnrealEngine est pens pour un jeu en premire personne, et stratagus pour les jeux comme Warcraft ou Starcraft.
Les utiliser pour autre chose que leur but est souvent trs complexe.

Par ailleurs, ces moteurs sont souvent payant.

Enfin, il y a aussi les crateurs de jeux, comme rpg maker, qui permettent de crer des jeux sans coder (ou juste des scripts).

Quoi qu'il en soit, tant que tu n'auras pas cod un tetris et un pacman/bomberman, ne te lance pas dans un jeu. C'est un projet rellement norme.

Je t'invite  lire les cours et tutos de notre section 2D-3D-jeux.

----------


## Invit

> Il y a plusieurs genres de "choses" qui peuvent tre utilises pour faire un jeu.
> 
> Les bibliothques techniques, comme la SFML, la SDL ou boost.asio, sont des composants de code permettant d'accder facilement  un type de matriel (ici, l'cran ou le rseau).
> Les bibliothques d'abstraction "simples" _(c'est mon mot...)_, comme Bullets fournissent des briques pour traiter une partie d'un jeu (les collisions, par exemple).
> 
> Les moteurs de jeux, comme UnrealEngine, ou stratagus, sont un ensemble cohrent de bibliothques, mais sont penses dans un but prcis.
> Ainsi, UnrealEngine est pens pour un jeu en premire personne, et stratagus pour les jeux comme Warcraft ou Starcraft.
> Les utiliser pour autre chose que leur but est souvent trs complexe.
> 
> ...


Donc ici, on cherche un engine capable de rendre un jeu en 2D type Street Fighter -attention, c'est un exemple, le projet est plus complexe que a- ou n'importe quel jeux 2D du genre. RPG Maker ne nous intresse absolument pas dans le sens ou, bah on fait rien d'intressant au final.

----------


## Kannagi

On lisant votre post , je croyais que c'tait pour un projet 2D assez consquent , mais non juste un jeu de baston 2D.
Certe le jeu de combat 2D est pas le genre de jeu le plus simple a faire mais il demande pas un game engine pour en cod un , les collisions et hitbox sont rduit au minimun.
Enfaite la SDL ou la SFML suffit largement pour ce type de jeu.




> RPG Maker ne nous intresse absolument pas dans le sens ou, bah on fait rien d'intressant au final.


Il faudra faire un choix soit dans votre cas de choisir Mugen , soit de faire du code et mettre les mains dans les cambouis , et donc je rejoins leternel commencer par faire un pong.

----------


## Invit

> On lisant votre post , je croyais que c'tait pour un projet 2D assez consquent , mais non juste un jeu de baston 2D.
> Certe le jeu de combat 2D est pas le genre de jeu le plus simple a faire mais il demande pas un game engine pour en cod un , les collisions et hitbox sont rduit au minimun.
> Enfaite la SDL ou la SFML suffit largement pour ce type de jeu.
> 
> 
> Il faudra faire un choix soit dans votre cas de choisir Mugen , soit de faire du code et mettre les mains dans les cambouis , et donc je rejoins leternel commencer par faire un pong.


Je pense pas que tu ai bien cern le projet, il est *vraiment* plus complexe et conqquent qu'un jeu de baston, j'ai donn Street Fighter parce que c'est l'un des seuls jeux 2D qui se rapproche de ce que l'on vise (niveau camra par ex)

Mais le projet est tout de mme plus consquent que a, c'est pour a que je cherche un game engine 2D

----------


## el_slapper

Et c'est VRAIMENT pour a qu'il faudrait commencer par plus simple. Parce que bon, Street Fighter c'est peut-tre pas un MMORPG, mais c'est quand mme un jeu de qualit professionnelle. Si tu veux commencer par bien plus compliqu, euh, comment dire..... ah si, je sais :




> L'ambition, a finit toujours entre 4 planches


.

Donc, commencer par un pong, ensuite faire un street fighter, et ensuite s'attaquer au gros morceau - histoire qu'un maximum d'erreurs de dbutant soient commises sur des morceaux plus petits. Le jeune Tho Zidane ne commence pas sa carrire par la ligue des champions - mme si il est parait-il trs dou.

----------


## Invit

> Et c'est VRAIMENT pour a qu'il faudrait commencer par plus simple. Parce que bon, Street Fighter c'est peut-tre pas un MMORPG, mais c'est quand mme un jeu de qualit professionnelle. Si tu veux commencer par bien plus compliqu, euh, comment dire..... ah si, je sais :
> 
> .
> 
> Donc, commencer par un pong, ensuite faire un street fighter, et ensuite s'attaquer au gros morceau - histoire qu'un maximum d'erreurs de dbutant soient commises sur des morceaux plus petits. Le jeune Tho Zidane ne commence pas sa carrire par la ligue des champions - mme si il est parait-il trs dou.


Ah mais on en est pas a notre coup d'essai, c'est pour a que veux faire plus, on a dj fais plusisuer trucs juste pour nous amuser, maintenant on aimerait faire un truc concret, mais on a dj pas mal touch aux bibliothques telles que SFML, Box2D, Allegro etc etc pour faire plusieur projets, mais on a le sentiment que pour un projet plus consquent, ces biblio ne sont pas rellement suffisantes

----------


## Kannagi

Si c'est le cas alors vous avez surement deja un ensemble de mthode/fonction qui pourrait tre utilis pour votre futur jeu , si ce n'est pas le cas soit vos anciens projet tait mal pens , soit qu'il tait pas assez consistant.
Ces biblio sont largement suffisantes pour n'importe quel type de Jeu 2D , si vous pensez que avec vous n'y arriverez pas cela signifie que vous manquer d'exprience.
Et comme le dit el_slapper faire un Street Fighter est vraiment pas simple , je le rejoins vu que j'ai deja cod ce type de jeu , et puis y a une diffrence entre touch une bibliothque et avoir une vraie exprience dessus avec un jeu fini.
Faites en un puis reflechisez bien a votre futur projet , et vous avez de la chance a l'poque c'tait contrainte technique + 2,67 mgz + assembleurs , donc si vous avec du C++ , des ordis a plusieurs ghz et des biblio haut niveau vous arrivez pas a faire un quivalent a Street Fighter faudra revoir vos ambition a la baisse.

----------

